# Name That Stem



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Name that stem.














And a bonus one, and a cool handle.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KOHLER barrel seat... and last one is the Niedecken...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> KOHLER barrel seat... and last one is the Niedecken...


 
No the last photo that I see is a Speakman unusual for a cross handel on a mix-om-meter.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> No the last photo that I see is a Speakman


I meant the other stem assy


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The handle was for the top stem, I just thought it was cool and I don't see many here in OK.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

AS makes some like the top I'm not sure if it's kholer.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

First picture is Kohler, would have to check the old books in the shop for the part numbers, Second is a Kohler niedecken, rebuild it and good to go for years. With the niedecken make sure you replace both seats.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Make sure you get the old cap thread gaskets out of the tub valve before you install the new stems. If not, when you install the new stems, they'll stick out a fraction on an inch too much, and not shut off the tub valve all the way.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

First one looks like a a/s renu barrel, only the long spline section is throwing me off.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The bottom had copper screws for the springs. I'm not sure if it was an adjustment or what, I was afraid to mess with it to much. Is there removable seats in the valve?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool old nut and ferrel type handle


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Did that cartridge have a T handle that pulled out and operated like a moen? If so its American standard. It would have some springs and some other funky stuff in there too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll go with Am Std Renu on the stem and barrel...


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

All three pics are of Kohler, positive on that. You can get replacement rubbers for the 1 handle valve, but it is best to just rebuild it with new parts.
It will last for years to come.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Kohler trend!!! Valvet is what we call it. Was in maintenance at a University and we had a dorm full of them !!!


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

1st picture the barrel is Kohler. American Std barrel is more rounded at bottom. Have both on service truck. Second picture is Kohler niedecken.Third picture of handle I am not sure of Mfg.


----------

